# KIZOKU - Techmod



## Timwis (18/8/20)

Looking for thoughts on this new device from Kizoku who really impressed me with their Kirin semi-mech device.

Techmod - KIZOKU

These side by side devices have tended to be quite pricey in the past but with the release of the Mixx by Aspire and now this interesting device from Kizoku are side by side devices going to become the next big trend?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/8/20)

Damn that looks nice

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kevkev (18/8/20)

Looks real good. I like that the fire button is quite high on the side of the mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (18/8/20)

They look like winners to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B (18/8/20)

Timwis said:


> Looking for thoughts on this new device from Kizoku who really impressed me with their Kirin semi-mech device.
> 
> Techmod - KIZOKU
> 
> These side by side devices have tended to be quite pricey in the past but with the release of the Mixx by Aspire and now this interesting device from Kizoku are side by side devices going to become the next big trend?


I like it the design of this. 

I've always been curious to try a side by side mod but the high end prices have always scared me off; especially given that I have no experience with them and there's a chance I might end up not liking it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (18/8/20)

They have a lot going for them. If you ever owned a Pico single, they had to be one of the easiest mods to live with. Take anything up to a 24mm tank and a single 18650 would last for ages on MTL. I only went away from this type because of the dual batt requirement for DTL.

These new ones are certainly a lot more stylish and convenient as a carry mod. There is not much to not like about them.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jengz (18/8/20)

I'm loving this one, i wanted to get the Aspire Mixx but at the pricepoint its landing here in SA it's a big no no for me. Hopefully this one comes in cheaper. Can't see myself soending R1500 for a single 18650 non dna device, just doesn't make sense.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CJB85 (18/8/20)

Stunning mod, but again with the little flanges (like the college) that makes it impossible to do any sort of bubble glass on there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/8/20)

Jengz said:


> I'm loving this one, i wanted to get the Aspire Mixx but at the pricepoint its landing here in SA it's a big no no for me. Hopefully this one comes in cheaper. Can't see myself soending R1500 for a single 18650 non dna device, just doesn't make sense.


I picked up the Kirin (mod only) for £17.99 in the UK and was that impressed bought it in the other 2 available colours so although excellent quality not an over expensive brand! as for how much this will be i have no idea to date!


----------



## Timwis (18/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Stunning mod, but again with the little flanges (like the college) that makes it impossible to do any sort of bubble glass on there.


Yeah agree but then mainly MTL or low wattage single coil RDL vapers tend to use single 18650 devices where a bubble glass isn't so much of a necessity!


----------



## CJB85 (18/8/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah agree but then mainly MTL or low wattage single coil RDL vapers tend to use single 18650 devices where a bubble glass isn't so much of a necessity!


That is also true, but odd that they would add the limitation with an addition that does not really add any aesthetic value to the mod. Not a deal breaker by any means though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> That is also true, but odd that they would add the limitation with an addition that does not really add any aesthetic value to the mod. Not a deal breaker by any means though.


I suppose it depends on if someone would use an atty normally with overhang, this takes up to 24mm without overhang so it's designed to take 24mm max which goes back to the MTL, single coil RDL atties which are almost all going to be 24mm or less!


----------



## CJB85 (18/8/20)

Timwis said:


> I suppose it depends on if someone would use an atty normally with overhang, this takes up to 24mm without overhang so it's designed to take 24mm max which goes back to the MTL, single coil RDL atties which are almost all going to be 24mm or less!


I am certainly an outlier here, I am one of those odd blokes who runs a bubble glass on my Expromixer!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (18/8/20)

I have not seen one in the flesh but can imagine that it will be quite compact when put against a dual battery mod. You can't put something like a Puma mod in your front jeans pocket, people will think you are pleased to see them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/8/20)

Stranger said:


> I have not seen one in the flesh but can imagine that it will be quite compact when put against a dual battery mod. You can't put something like a Puma mod in your front jeans pocket, people will think you are pleased to see them.


I was also thinking about the stealth factor, these would be very easy to pocket... like the rebuildable answer to the POD craze.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/8/20)

Stranger said:


> I have not seen one in the flesh but can imagine that it will be quite compact when put against a dual battery mod. You can't put something like a Puma mod in your front jeans pocket, people will think you are pleased to see them.


Yeah, it would be nice to see photos rather than pictures, looking at the dimensions it's a really compact device could safely have it in your pocket even in prison without becoming someone's new b*tch!


----------



## Stranger (18/8/20)

I still have a couple of these that must be six or seven years old that do duty for my wife's occasional CBD duty. I could get a day out of them on 36 mg MTL back in the day and only use maybe 4ml juice the whole day. What a huge jump these new side by side devices are.




Tiny little thing, 10W max

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (18/8/20)

Stranger said:


> I still have a couple of these that must be six or seven years old that do duty for my wife's occasional CBD duty. I could get a day out of them on 36 mg MTL back in the day and only use maybe 4ml juice the whole day. What a huge jump these new side by side devices are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the 30w iStick came out it was revolutionary, look how quickly we have moved on lol, i have just one of the Mini iStick's somewhere, and 3 of the 30w iStick's, they all still work!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (18/8/20)

Liking the look of the Mixx, but I'll wait for the sales. It's a bit steep at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/8/20)

DavyH said:


> Liking the look of the Mixx, but I'll wait for the sales. It's a bit steep at the moment.


I like the look of the Mixx but i'm actually preferring the more ergonomic look of this to me it has a more practical form factor but would like to see photos rather than just the pictures i have seen on their site!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/8/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah, it would be nice to see photos rather than pictures, looking at the dimensions it's a really compact device could safely have it in your pocket even in prison without becoming someone's new b*tch!


I am afraid that "side by side" is not how things go down in prison...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (18/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> I am afraid that "side by side" is not how things go down in prison...


Exactly!


----------



## klipdrifter (18/8/20)

I just googled this. Seems to be anywhere between $85 to $100... So not sure what local pricing would be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (19/8/20)

Found photo and it really looks a nice device!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (19/9/20)

The Techmod is arriving on Monday, it's enough to wish away the weekend!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/9/20)

Side by side mods have been around since the dark ages in vaping terms. They have ranged from high end to middle of the road and even clones.

IMO manufacturers lead us by our noses. To many new vapers the recently released side by sides may seem novel and even revolutionary. In reality there have been no real advances here. Just a bit of tweaking here and there. Some of the old ones look great. When it comes to features take a close look. The old ones aren't far behind, if at all.

There are so many of them I got tired of copying and pasting but if you are interested in the development, or lack thereof, take a look for yourself.


Kato 2014





Continental Mods clone 2015





Athena Envy 2016






XvoStick 2015






Teslacigs Stealth 2016






Kangvape Mini Leader 2016






Eleaf Aster 2016






Rofvape Witcher 2016






Smoant Knight V1 2016







The Vype eBox 2016






Mirbau

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## CJB85 (19/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Side by side mods have been around since the dark ages in vaping terms. They have ranged from high end to middle of the road and even clones.
> 
> IMO manufacturers lead us by our noses. To many new vapers the recently released side by sides may seem novel and even revolutionary. In reality there have been no real advances here. Just a bit of tweaking here and there. Some of the old ones look great. When it comes to features take a close look. The old ones aren't far behind, if at all.
> 
> ...


I think while nothing revolutionary (apart from the SXK one that can take Boro tanks), it is still cool to see a resurgence on SBS mods. Many new vapers (myself included) have not seem most of the mods on your list and I think it will be tough to try and find them now. 
If we are honest, most 18650 mods have not changed that much either. Vapers love little changes, tweaks and details are what keeps us burrowing down the rabbit hole.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> I think while nothing revolutionary (apart from the SXK one that can take Boro tanks), it is still cool to see a resurgence on SBS mods. Many new vapers (myself included) have not seem most of the mods on your list and I think it will be tough to try and find them now.
> If we are honest, most 18650 mods have not changed that much either. Vapers love little changes, tweaks and details are what keeps us burrowing down the rabbit hole.




I agree. It's just nice to know that you are buying an updated "retro" mod rather than a new system. Its obviously all about personal taste. Some of the old mod designs look really nice to me but perhaps it's just nostalgia. Having said that some of the old mods are really strange by today's standards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (19/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Side by side mods have been around since the dark ages in vaping terms. They have ranged from high end to middle of the road and even clones.
> 
> IMO manufacturers lead us by our noses. To many new vapers the recently released side by sides may seem novel and even revolutionary. In reality there have been no real advances here. Just a bit of tweaking here and there. Some of the old ones look great. When it comes to features take a close look. The old ones aren't far behind, if at all.
> 
> ...


Must say The Mirbau looks nice , yes no different to fashions go full circle! I think the real interest has extended to many vapers including those that have been around the block because in the past in general the mainstream affordable ones offered little in the way of style for example nearly all those pictured just don't aesthetically appeal to me while some high end ones looked stunning.

The collaboration between Aspire and sunbox changed that with Sunbox bringing that high end style while Aspire offers it mass produced to keep the price in the mainstream market. Now other manufacturers are seeing you can concentrate on styling and make things higher quality with more attention to detail and keep the price down as sheer numbers sold will secure a profit. 

This isn't just side by sides though as one of the new trends in vaping is high end manufacturers collaboration with mainstream ones so @vicTor for example gets his gorgeous Dovpo + Signature tips clutch device! The collaborations between manufacturer and single reviewer seem to be slowing down in favour of this approach or when a reviewer collaboration is done a third party is also brought into the design process!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Timwis (19/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Must say The Mirbau looks nice , yes no different to fashions go full circle! I think the real interest has extended to many vapers including those that have been around the block because in the past in general the mainstream affordable ones offered little in the way of style for example nearly all those pictured just don't aesthetically appeal to me while some high end ones looked stunning.
> 
> The collaboration between Aspire and sunbox changed that with Sunbox bringing that high end style while Aspire offers it mass produced to keep the price in the mainstream market. Now other manufacturers are seeing you can concentrate on styling and make things higher quality with more attention to detail and keep the price down as sheer numbers sold will secure a profit.
> 
> This isn't just side by sides though as one of the new trends in vaping is high end manufacturers collaboration with mainstream ones so @vicTor for example gets his gorgeous Dovpo + Signature tips clutch device! The collaborations between manufacturer and single reviewer seem to be slowing down in favour of this approach or when a reviewer collaboration is done a third party is also brought into the design process!


The Ambition Mods collaboration with Sunbox just prior to The Aspire Mixx also wetted the appetite somewhat which helped the Mixx take off so i suppose that was really the device that started the latest wave of side by sides off, in fact looking at the two devices the basic design is similar if they were solely by the same manufacturer they easily could of been V1 and V2!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

